
Who Art Thou, Shakespeare? - pepys
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/who-art-thou-shakespeare/2019/05/22/94f27386-7bdb-11e9-8bb7-0fc796cf2ec0_story.html
======
ScottBurson
Funny -- I just got through reading this:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/06/who-
is-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/06/who-is-
shakespeare-emilia-bassano/588076/)

~~~
goto11
Rather dubious line of reasoning though: Shakespeare writes women well, so he
must have been a woman. Sure, but he also writes young men, old men, kings,
drunkards, commoners, jews, moors and wizards very well. Maybe he was just a
great writer?

~~~
ScottBurson
It's not just that; it's also the absence of contemporaneous accounts of him
actually writing anything. Doesn't it seem odd that he wasn't celebrated as a
writer during his lifetime?

~~~
goto11
We don't have a lot of evidence about the details of Shakespeare life, which
is not really surprising give the time period. And the article actually
acknowledges with a few quotes that he _was_ celebrated.

I'm very skeptical about arguments based on what evidence "should" exist for
historical events. _Why_ is is weird or surprising we don't have any plays in
Shakespeare own handwriting? It is quite possible that Shakespeare didn't
write much down himself and the manuscript have have was written down by
someone else, e.g. some of his actors.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/LzGGh](http://archive.is/LzGGh)

